# Brown Algae - Diatoms



## Aeropars (Apr 20, 2006)

hi Experts,

I have 2 tanks where 1 has a slight brown algae problem while the other one (coldwater) has a large problem on the rocks ect. 

I know the reason its caused but how can I get rid of it? I have to do water changes from tap water rather than RO simply for cost.

But now its there, how can I get rid of it?
I read an old journal and the chap was doing diatom treatment. I presume its passed through a filter of some type but how do i do that?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Diatoms will disappear in time, common in new tanks. Besides playing the waiting game, try some Otto's.


----------



## Aeropars (Apr 20, 2006)

Thats just it, they are not new tanks. The coldwater tank gets it pretty bad. I have some borneo sucker fish in there cleaning it but it grows faster than they can manage.


----------



## mkeevil (Oct 22, 2006)

I had Diatoms all over the back and sides of the tank, I got 4 otto's and within 3 days it was all gone... haven't had it since.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

All I can recommend is a few Otos. Both myself and my dad have successfully used them to treat brown diatoms. Even after a few months my dad's tank still has diatoms, probably due to a sand substrate. Every so often there will be a baseball sized patch but within two days it's gone.

Were you thinking of a Vortex Diatom Filter? They run like $70 at Petsmart.


----------



## Aeropars (Apr 20, 2006)

Well, i'm in the uk and didnt know the alternatives.


----------



## bigtroutz (Nov 17, 2006)

I also would add Otos - they will keep the diatoms under control and cost alot less than any new filtration system. They also do their part on other algae - industrious little fish and good in a community tank (other than the occasional fish slime sucking - mine like to 'taste' the spotted corys once in a while but they are not persistent about it).


----------



## danepatrick (Sep 18, 2006)

i will hop aboard the oto-train. they do wonders on diatom algae. i will also suggest cutting you lighting back. whether it is by time or intensity, it will help. i dealt with diatom on my marsilea for the longest time, but got some otos and it was gone within a few days.


----------

